# So what fiber producing animal should I get?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

And why?

I would like to know the difference between the fleeces of the various fiber animals. 
As in, how much do they give a year, ease and feel of spinning, which kind is typically used for what, etc...

So there are angora rabbits of various types 
2 types of alpaca, 
wool sheep
hair sheep
hair goats

am I missing something else?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

llamas


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

Are you prepared to care for a large animal? Financially and physically? Because, it really is more economical to buy fleece/fiber than it is to raise it. Not as romantic or as fun, but certainly easier and cheaper to buy than to raise. There is a lady not far from me who has a lama and a large sheep of some kind living together as companions. She shears both in the spring and they live together pretty happily. 

As for goats, there are angora goats that produce mohair, and cashmere and the pygora goats, which are really cute. 
I would go on Ebay and Etsy and start buying some ounces of fiber and see what you like, before committing to anything.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

If I was going to get sheep I think I would get Shetland. For a number of reasons; they are a small easily handled breed, I also really like their fleeces. If size weren't an issue I would have Romney since it is my favorite fleece to spin.


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

I raise sheep both for meat and for wool. I think that they are one of the only fiber animals -angora bunnies the other - that actually pay for themselves. A ewe will have at least one lamb which will cover the cost of the ewe's winter feed and most years earns some money back. My ewes usually have twins or triplets......... Wool by it's self won't pay the costs but when you factor in that most wool animals are producing lambs - weither for replacement animals or for meat - they do make a little bit of money. You likely won't get rich but you will be able to pay for your habit. 

The big question is fencing and housing. It is extreamly expensive to fence a pasture, but more expencive to feed hay year round. 

I second the buying wool - espically from the places that you want to buy animals- to see what you like the best.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

and dog


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I also used to raise angora rabbits, I had 30 at one point. They are a fantastic fiber animal but probably require the most TLC of all fiber animals. French and German are probably the easiest to keep.


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

great thread thanks

(I live with angora rabbits and am currently trying to figure out bringing home a pygora wether, 2 shetland ewes and 2 angora does ... talk about timing)


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Livestock farm. Size and ability to keep isn't an issue. I want to know about their fleece.

How does it feel compared to others
how is it to spin
is it soft, coarse, what is it suitable for?

Tell me about their hair, in your experience.

Rabbit, I am familiar with. I have had angoras before. I know what wool is like. I have a few fleeces, I've worn real wool clothes and have wool blankets. I think I might look to pick up a giant angora at nationals, but I wouldn't want them in numbers. They are a pain to keep their fur in acceptable condition.


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

I would suggest reading the fleece and fiber sourcebook by Carol Ekarius (and someone else- forgot) . That book answers most of your questions. Also, someone suggested buying some fiber first to see if you like it. 
Here in the frigid NW I am limited to sheep that are super hardy- does your climate might affect your choice? 
Do you like super soft wool? Is a bit of itch ok? Do you want some wool with memory? 
Also, it varies from each animal- and age of the animal. 
Are you planning on raising them for meat as well? Shetland would probably not fit in that area-
I just yesterday got an adorable Shetland ewe, smaller than my dogs, but I can pick her up and shear her with scissors easily.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I really don't know, thats why I am asking. I don't think I want buffalo or yak. The cattle we have are enough. All the llamas I have ever seen are kind of yucky looking. 

Itchy is fine. what do you mean wool with memory?

It would be nice if I could have a multi-purpose animal. Been looking into alpacas, because they are really cheap right now, but they take almost a year to have a baby, and aren't good for much else than a once a year shearing. Can't milk them, people don't eat them. Are they worth having?

Regular sheep don't really do it for me. I have dairy goats, and sheep and goats don't mix, so I've been told.

What kind of hair did you send me? It was in an envelope for sample. You sent me 2 different kinds of white and some brown.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

brody said:


> great thread thanks
> 
> (I live with angora rabbits and am currently trying to figure out bringing home a pygora wether, 2 shetland ewes and 2 angora does ... talk about timing)


If you include a fox and a boat you have the makings of a classic logic puzzle.

Have a good day!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I jumped right into sheep - before I could spin or anything else with the wool. I have finnsheep and love them to death. They are small, produce like rabbits, their wool is crimpy (bends and curls-meaning it will spring back into shape if knitted) and very soft and has luster (shine). Their fleeces come in a wide range of colors and is mainly used for innerwear. They are friendly and easy to handle. I believe I will always have finns. However, they are small so you don't get as much fleece for all your efforts. Sometimes, an against-your-skin fleece isn't what you want. I am adding a wensleydale and a cotswold ewe this year. I want a blue-faced leister at some point - I love the softness and shine in that fleece. In a good year, I can get 5-6 lbs of fleece per finn. My corriedale produces twice that much easily maybe more this year since I jacketed them. Larger sheep will produce even more - I saw an 18 lb merino fleece at the Mi Fiber Festival this summer. I was told that a sweater takes about 2 lbs. I think Suzanne here told me that - so I count on 4 lbs for MY size! LOL!!!

I have an easier time selling lambs for meat than for fiber - finns don't have much meat - it's leaner since they don't have as much lanolin. So if you are planning on selling lambs to fund your habit - look at the market in your area. Corriedales, for example, have a very nice fleece and also grow fairly quickly and are much more meaty than the smaller breeds. 

I* love "The Fleece and Fiber'" book by Deborah Robson & Carol Ekarius.* It has really helped me learn about the different fibers. You might try to find a spinner/weaver/yarn store near you. See if they offer samples of different fleeces. One of the first things I did was buy a few ounces of several kinds of fleeces, combed and carded. I pretty much liked them all, unfortunately.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I looked them up yesterday. I wonder though, whats the big thing about pygora? Why not just get a purebred angora?


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

My favorite is Gotland fleece.
There is now a breeder that has brought Semen in and offering part breds in Oregon. There are no purebred Gotland's in the US.
Next, is Blue Face Liecester, then Coopworth...but with the Coopworth, really depends on the animal. What I have is nice and soft with a good handle too it.

I have always wanted to spin flax but I have never gotten around to it, maybe some day.

If you can, what ever animal you buy, go run your hands through their fleece, that will help tell you if will like it or not. ;O)


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

With pygora there are 3 different types of fleece. I have a type A pygora and an angora goat- both are great, but very similar. I do like the angora better, as his locks will get very long, and I can do tailspun yarn, rather than the shorter pygora, but both are fantastic. If you check out this site on pygora's, you will learn a bunch. http://www.hmrpygoras.com/HMRPygoraFleeceTypesweb.html
to dehair and such are labor intensive- the b and c type can be short-


----------



## lambs.are.cute (Aug 15, 2010)

Sheep and goats can mix. There are several flocks around here that are dairy goats and fiber sheep - I think that angora goats are just too expensive around here and are too fragile. 

You also could look at the romeny. I have one. Wonderful animal - is medium size, provides a lot of wool that I would wear aginst my skin, finishes well on grass, and the lambs grow like crazy.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I really don't know, thats why I am asking. I don't think I want buffalo or yak. The cattle we have are enough. All the llamas I have ever seen are kind of yucky looking.
> 
> Itchy is fine. what do you mean wool with memory?
> 
> ...


Hi lonelyfarm girl 

I have llamas that would make good companions for you and your critters and are not yucky! They also produce great fertilizer. Check out my web site
www.agapellandllamas.com


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

You do have some very nice looking llamas. What is their fiber like?


----------



## VA Shepherd (Dec 26, 2010)

I'll add another vote for sheep.  There are so many breeds, you can build a small fiber flock of several different flavors to get different textures and lengths. 

As Callieslamb mentioned, Cotswold and Wensleydale are wonderful luster longwool breeds. Merino and Rambouillet are fine wool breeds. East Friesians have pretty fine wool and produce lots of milk. Cotswolds and Icelandics have especially mild meat.

Personally, I love the cross between my fine wool ram (EF/Cheviot mutt) and my long wool ewes (Cotswold). They give me meat, milk, and lovely wool. If you like the staple length of one breed and the fineness of another, they'll be quite willing to combine their DNA for you. 

And besides, you can't beat the cuteness!


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> You do have some very nice looking llamas. What is their fiber like?


Very nice, of course I am biased. I have been complimented by others that have purchased my fleeces. I sell at vendor events my llama/llama blends. They are sought after by those that know what they are looking for. I have blended with silk, merino, shetland. Curently I am blending with cormo. Yum Yum


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

What kind of fiber do you like to spin and to use to produce garments and other fabric items? It is no good having copious amounts of a fiber if you really won't use it, unless you are willing to get into marketing.

Another thing to consider before you get a fiber producing animal is how will you get the fiber off the animal. Do they shed? If not, will you do it yourself? If not, are there shearers in your area who will come for just a few animals and for your type of animal? Will the shearing cost more than the cost of a similar fleece? Is that worth it just to know it was raised by you from the ground to your back?

Still another thing to consider is the comfort of the animal. If they are flocking animals, they will be lonely if they don't have others of their kind. Is that OK with you? Sheep and llamas can live with other animals (goats, donkeys, horses, cattle) in a flock, but they still prefer some others of their kind.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Lots of people want their own animals (I have too in the past), but they require a lot of time and expense, plus the predators make life miserable, sooner or later, then your pets get sick and eventually die. There are so many fleeces to be had (many times people give me fleeces). So I've decided NOT to have fiber animals---and I still have more fiber than I can spin in my lifetime. Also I get to try all kinds of different fibers, just buy what you want. Remember this is also an option.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm with Ana. I decided NOT to have fiber animals, and have more fiber than I can spin in the foreseeable future. There are plenty of fiber folks in my area so I can buy local and support their flocks and have a choice.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is actually not a bad idea. Maybe I will just do that until I decide for sure what I want, although at this point I am leaning towards hair goats or hair sheep.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Do you mind if I ask why you would go with hair goats or sheep?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It would probably be goats. I like the way the hair ones look (although the color selection is lacking), and I already have goats. I am familiar with them, their needs and their care. They would be easy and not require anything different then I already have or do. And what I have read on them says they shear twice a year, rather then only once like most other fiber animals, thus producing more fiber. I already shave the goats I have, so although it would be a bit different, I know how to shave a goat. A logical decision, although I think having an alpaca or two would be very cool. 

I would love to have alpaca, but goats are the easy and convenient choice based on my knowledge and experience.
The one thing that irks me about alpaca is you can't do anything else with them. Feed them and care for them for one shear a year and thats it. You don't milk them, don't eat them, and I don't need a pack animal. Plenty of other options for that around here.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Angora goats are not like any other goat. Make sure you really do your research well.


----------



## rootsandwings (Apr 20, 2004)

my alpaca keeps the coyotes away from my goats. he also prefers different things in the pasture so that it gets eaten down fairly evenly, rather than short areas the goats ate and tall areas the goats ignored. He has nice fleece, although it is tricky to spin - suri, very fine and glossy with a tendency to slip apart in a thin draft. but, it would be cheaper to buy the fleece than it is to feed the alpaca and pay the shearer.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

lets see. similar body structure, same basic nutritional needs, eats roughly the same foods, breeding and pregnancy details about the same, about the same size, hooves, horns, maaaaa!. one makes lots of milk one makes lots of hair. whats so different about angora goats and dairy goats?


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> at this point I am leaning towards hair goats or hair sheep.


Hair sheep are sheep with no fleece. They are breeds that need no shearing and shed no fiber. They look a lot like common goats. That isn't what you want if you are going for a spinning fiber.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

lambs.are.cute said:


> Sheep and goats can mix.


only as long as you are aware that they have a very different need in copper.

at one time i was at the same point you are and questioned what animal would be best to fill the need of my spinning habit. i decided to go with sheep.
the reasons were economics.
1. don't want to mow the lawn (save time and diesel)
2. good resale value (at least meat if fiber should fail) 
3. easy on fences, after talking with sheppereds it seemed, corriedale was a good one to start with 

i tried a lot of different fibers to spin and was thinking what to do with the end product. again sheep seemed the best choice for me.

i decided if i need a different fiber for a project, i can always buy it and would be much cheaper then keep the whole animal , not only in the easier summer time but also in winter with raising feed cost.

now you might say you have your on hay. well, cost you to produce it too 

just for information, i have nubian dairy goats and sheep, but keep them separate.


----------

